# wheelchair for bunny



## wiggly (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a rabbit with paralyzed back legs. We went to a vet who prescribed steroids for 10 days, but that did not help. He is eating fine, but not mobile. I thought a small wheelchair would help him move around the apartment. I searched the web for animal wheelchairs, but none specific for rabbits. I made a simple one based on dog wheelchair (see below). This design is not working as rabbits mostly use their back legs to move forward. I was hoping someone on here has experiences or ideas. TIA.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice design on the cart! I would lower the cart slightly to better distribute his weight. It may take a little time because he basically has to re-learn how to walk using only his front legs.

http://www.hopperhome.com/Disabled%20Rabbit.htm

http://home.kc.rr.com/jhabernal/mohrskc/hrswebpg19.html

http://handicappedpets.com/wheelorder1.htm



Pam


----------



## naturestee (Dec 17, 2005)

You could try these websites, too. 

http://www.doggon.com/
http://www.k9carts.com/

This website has more sources for carts as well as articles about caring for disabled rabbits.http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rabrefs.html#dis

It's really nice to see someone go to this much effort to care for a disabled rabbit. It seems like many people (and sometimes vets) assume that a rabbit can't be happy if it can't use it's hind legs. But from the articles I've read, they can adjust pretty well. Once they get used to the carts, they're back to chewing and terrorizing everything.


----------



## FlopsnWills (Dec 17, 2005)

i posted to your thread at petshub, but ill post it here just in case you didn't get it

http://www.handicappedpets.com/gallery/scooter0105/

http://handicappedpets.com/wheelorder1.htm


----------



## wiggly (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks for the links. I lowered the cart a little, and then he walked a little.That was quite exciting.I will wait for a while for him to get used to the cart. He is 8 years old and have some other health issue, but I hope he can enjoy running again.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 17, 2005)

Aw what a sweetheart you are. Many people think that if their animal like buns and piggies are no use. Bless your heart for trying to do for you rabbit and giving your bun another chance. What a beautiful bun and good luck. Let us know how things go.


----------



## doodle (Dec 17, 2005)

What a precious bunny bun, and so fortunate to be in your care. 

What's his name?


----------



## pamnock (Dec 17, 2005)

What a little trooper! Sounds like he's doing great!

Pam


----------



## kgarver (Dec 17, 2005)

awww what a sweetheart he is! You are so admirable for making him a chair so that he can have a better sense of normalcy. to hear he walked a little is wonderful  please keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## wiggly (Dec 18, 2005)

*doodle wrote: *


> What's his name?


His name is Wiggly, of course.


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 18, 2005)

I am SO sorry to hear of Wiggly's disability, but it sounds like with a parent like you that will not be for long. My hat is off to you for being so creative and loving as to come up with your own design. I wish I had some help to give as to what to do.. 

The only issue I would be concerned of, is going to the bathroom. I would just make sure the wheel chair isn't keeping any urine close to Wiggly's skin (but I'm sure you've thought of that already)

Good luck with your design and I wish all the best for you and Wiggly!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh, what a good Bunny Mom you are. It's great that Wiggly has taken his first steps. I guess he has to get used to walking in a totally different way. I wish you both the very best of luck. Please let us know how things progress.

Jan


----------



## doodle (Dec 18, 2005)

*wiggly wrote:*


> His name is Wiggly, of course.



Aaaah, I didn't even pick up on that, LOL.


----------



## wiggly (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for encouragements. I really needed it since I have never been in this type of situation. As to his bathroom issue, he has lost his litter habit a long ago and he needs some help going to pee. He may be in a better situation by sitting in the cart and off the ground. My vet thinks that he suffered from some kind of neuronal damage that caused loss of his bladder control. It's inevitable and sad that this damage is slowly progressing and now to his hind legs. I hope to make him life a little easier with this wheelchair though.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 18, 2005)

Awww He sounds like a sweetheart. My heart goes out to handicapped pets. Bless your heart for giving him a life he deserves. We all are here for you.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 18, 2005)

:tears2: What Devotion and Love. 

Wiggly is one of your Heart Bunnies. You have gone 100 extra miles for this little one, and he sure is determined to do his part in getting it right.

It's a Pleasure to meet you, Wiggly. :sunshine:

You are most certainly a Legend in Your Own Time. Keep up the good work!

:highfive:

ray:
-Carolyn


P.S. He's absolutely gorgeous. :inlove:


----------



## pamnock (Dec 18, 2005)

*wiggly wrote:*


> Thanks for encouragements. I really needed it since I have never been in this type of situation. As to his bathroom issue, he has lost his litter habit a long ago and he needs some help going topee. He may be in a better situation by sitting in the cart and off the ground. My vet thinks that he suffered from some kind of neuronal damage that caused loss of his bladder control. It's inevitable and sad that this damage is slowly progressing and now to his hind legs. I hope to make him life a little easier with this wheelchair though.




Has the vet considered any treatments for E. cuniculi?

More info on causes of hindquarter weakness/paralysis

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&amp;A=490&amp;S=1&amp;SourceID=43

Pam


----------



## bunnydude (Dec 18, 2005)

What a handsome little man Wiggly is! He is lucky to have someone like you to help him get over his disability. It is so wonderful that you are willing to do so much for him.


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 18, 2005)

Like everyone else who has replied, my heart is also touched by what lengths you have gone for your rabbit.What a great thread to read.

:tears2::hearts:


----------



## Jenniblu (Dec 18, 2005)

I've always loved this story:
http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/bun_bun_final_column.htm


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 18, 2005)

:tears2::tears2:As if the thread itself didn't tug on my heartstrings enough. That was the sweetest, saddest thing I have read in a long time.


----------



## clem_rosey_snuggle (Dec 19, 2005)

Wiggly is just gorgeous..and so lucky to have someone who is trying so hard to make his life the best it can be  All the best with him 

Lorretta


----------



## wiggly (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your positive comments. 

Pam:Thanks for the link.Wiggly's blood was tested,but I don't think we specifically looked forE. cuniculi asthis particular one requiresthe specific antibody to detectit.I readthelinked article and "trauma" may best describe Wiggly'sparalysisas he has bladder control problem as well. This is also a cause that our vet suggested.

Well, Wiggly is still not walking but here he is:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 19, 2005)

:love:Oh so cute. What a lovely beautiful bun you got there. He really is full with life.


----------



## wiggly (Dec 19, 2005)

That's good to know. I amusing a treat as a bait to move himforward.Strangely, he often move backwards.My plans are now to put on chrome wheels for little bling-bling and more angle on the wheels for more aggressive stance. j/k


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 19, 2005)

Just look at the determination on his little face! What a great boy!

Jenniblu, the story of Bun Bun was very touching and inspirational.

Jan


----------



## KatyG (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi I was so pleased to read this thread, it is so great to see. I worked in a vets for a while and it was sad because most times if anything went wrong with an animal other than a cat or a dog the owners were just willing to give up on it. Animals are very adaptable I am sure he will learn to use his wheels. He is lucky you are so devoted.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm with Pam about testing for E-Cunculi. 

If it is and it's caught early enough and treated with meds, then it can be effective in treating. 

This picture makes a beautiful avatar. Don't have to use it, but thought I'd send it along anyway. Wiggly looks so adorable in this shot.


----------



## Lissa (Dec 19, 2005)

Bless your heart. :tears2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 19, 2005)

Wiggly is such a handsome little bun. He is so lucky to have a wonderful and caring mommy. I look forward to seeing more of Wiggly.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 19, 2005)

*wiggly wrote:*


> That's good to know. I amusing a treat as a bait to move himforward.Strangely, he often moves backwards.My plans are now to put on chrome wheels for little bling-bling and more angle on the wheels for more aggressive stance. j/k


Keep working with him and tempting him with treats. It's not unusual for him to push himself backwards as he attempts to learn how to move in the cart. It reminds me of babies scooting backwards as they are learning to crawl 

Pam


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 19, 2005)

:love:He is so cute. :bunnydance:Work it out baby


----------



## ariel (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow! What an amazing family you have there! You sure are a lovely person and I really commend you on what you have done for Wiggly.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Dec 21, 2005)

*wiggly wrote: *


> I have a rabbit with paralyzed back legs. We went to a vet who prescribed steroid for 10 days, but that did not help. He is eating fine, but not mobile. I thought a small wheelchair would help him move around the apartment. I searched the web for animal wheelchairs, but none specific for rabbits. I made a simple one based on dog wheelchair (see below). This design is not working as rabbits mostly use their back legs to move forward. I was hoping someone on here has experiences or ideas. TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wiggly (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks everyone for encouragements.

I think he is a mixed breed.We got him from a pet store when he was only 6 weeks old (so we are told).

The original design was not working. Wiggly often attempts to use his back legs, twist his back and eventually falling off from the cart.This design (see below) may be better as it will allow him to use his back leg movement (albeit limited).


----------



## Meganc731 (Dec 31, 2005)

This looks great, maybe some really small swiveling wheels on the front corners might also help if he's having any issues. What a cute little guy, and obviously special!!! All his friends need to sign his wheel chair


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 31, 2005)

Your tireless efforts are absolutely amazing! 

Best wishes for You and Wiggly in the new year!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 31, 2005)

That looks like a wonderful design.Hopefully, he will find it easier and more practical than the other. I really hope so. Best of luck, and let us know how he gets on!

Jan


----------



## pamnock (Dec 31, 2005)

The little guy looks good -- thanks for sharing the update!

Pam


----------



## Pipp (Jan 24, 2006)

How's Wiggly doing?

SAS and PIPP :bunnydance:


----------



## Queenb84 (Apr 22, 2020)

SweetPeasMommie said:


> Aw what a sweetheart you are. Many people think that if their animal like buns and piggies are no use. Bless your heart for trying to do for you rabbit and giving your bun another chance. What a beautiful bun and good luck. Let us know how things go.


Do you know any uk companies that can help me help my Rex find his bink again


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 24, 2020)

Queenb84 said:


> Do you know any uk companies that can help me help my Rex find his bink again


Maybe one of these would work?








Wheelchairs


Wheelchair and cart options for the disabled rabbit.



www.disabledrabbits.com









Adjustable Wheelchair for Dog Cat Dog Rabbit Pet, Hind Legs Rehabilitation, Postoperative Repair, Disabled Animal for Hind Leg Rehabilitation, Complete Size,L-01: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors


Adjustable Wheelchair for Dog Cat Dog Rabbit Pet, Hind Legs Rehabilitation, Postoperative Repair, Disabled Animal for Hind Leg Rehabilitation, Complete Size,L-01: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.co.uk









WZCC Medical Pet Rehabilitation Assisted Scooter Bracket Pet Wheelchair Tools Help Disabled Dogs Assisted Hind Legs Sports Car Size Adjustable Pet Car Seat Pet Disabled Car Wheelchair,A,XS: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors


WZCC Medical Pet Rehabilitation Assisted Scooter Bracket Pet Wheelchair Tools Help Disabled Dogs Assisted Hind Legs Sports Car Size Adjustable Pet Car Seat Pet Disabled Car Wheelchair,A,XS: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.co.uk


----------

